# Sinn UX



## Dave A (Mar 7, 2014)

I am about to buy my first Sinn diver, but still not not made my mind up on which model?
I like the U1, and it's what first drew me to the brand a year or so ago ... but I'm just not conviced by the "blocky" look of the hands and dial.

I like the U2 even more, but don't like the inner red ring and don't need or want a 2nd 24h timezone.

I thought I liked the T1, but going off it by the day ... and it's a bit pricey.

So this leaves the UX, my favourite looks wise by far!
I am just not convinced by the oil filled complication & the "bounce" that goes with it? :think:

A few old reviews about 2nd hand not lining up with markers (even though I just had to check my 2 year old Seiko Quartz to see if it's did) and discolouration to the hands and markers are not swaying me either.

The last quartz watch I purchased a year ago I just couldn't bond with & moved it on within 3 months - Is the UX quirky and flawed enough to have a bit of charachter?

I don't think there is much doubt I will end up with both U1 and UX ... but whether the chicken or the egg comes first remains to be seen?

This post is aimed at UX owners as I know the U1 is fantastic, so any experiences (good or bad) would be greatly received. |>


..... nearly forgot, were any of the above issues fixed with the gen 2, or was the only change the switch to teflon oil?


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Dave, I had a UX GSGR9 for a couple of years and really liked it. Sadly I sold it to fund some photo equipment and have regretted it.

My UX did have some bounce, but no bubble as some have. My second hand lined up perfectly. I did not own it long enough to need to send it back to Germany for the oil/battery change. I always liked the look and feel of my UX.

My present Sinn watches are a U1-T and a U1-SDR. I consider both of those U1 models to be keepers in my collection. However, if a UX GSG9 were to turn up, I would be very tempted to own another one.

If you do get a UX, I don't think you would regret it. Here are pics of my UX.

On the other hand, if you decide to get a U1, I know you would enjoy that watch as well. Cheers, Bill


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

the bounce and hand alignment issues are just characteristics of this piece, and may not be cause for "fixing."
if these are a concern, a non-quartz model may be better suited for you.


----------



## Willows (Mar 25, 2006)

I've had the UX for about a year now with no issues to report at all. It's just a great "go anywhere, do anything" type of watch. It's a really nice chunk of metal! 

The discolouration issue was fixed a few years ago by switching to the teflon oil. Older models brought in for service are still getting oil/dial replacements as part of their service. The markers on mine are still bright white. One downside of the oil filling (I think?) is the reduction in lume brightness. If I could change one think about my UX, it would be brighter lume.

The second hand bounce is a complete non-issue in my opinion. My UX has a very slight bounce depending on the angle of the watch, but mostly it's not apparent at all. It doesn't affect the time-keeping of the watch at all.

I love the UX! I don't think I could be without one in my collection!


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

The UX has a thermo-compensated, COSC certified, quartz movement. No run of the mill quartz movement. The 'bounce' is more a feature than an issue, it is a product of oil viscosity, and not really fixable. The oil discoloration is not an issue as Sinn changed the oil once this was discovered. My hands lined up most of the time. I don't stare at my watch long enough to notice, honestly. Some quartz movements just do this. Most, actually.

Mine is currently in Germany getting its first service. As mine was a first gen, I had the oil discoloration and Sinn is replacing my dial and hands on warranty. The service came after almost 7 years of use/abuse of all kinds. Hands down, my favorite watch of all that I have owned.

Probably the only real issue with the UX is the need to send to Germany for service/repair. However, Sinn's CS has been stellar and no issue at all.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

I had U2 and absolutely loved it. After long thinking I changed it to UX because of small amount of wrist time, had trouble in keeping it running. I prefer the look/feel of U2, but UX's ease of use is more important to me.

Now I don't have to worry if my beater is running, or is it in time. True grab and go watch. At the moment it's 4,5 secs fast in 85 days > +0,053 secs/day > +19 secs/year.

All (U1/U2/UX) are very nice watches. Comes down to quartz vs. mechanical, or looks between U1 vs. UX. Waiting for pics to appear to see what you decided. :-d


----------



## Dave A (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the replys .. really appreciated! 

I hadn't notced that the GSG9 had a white second hand before, I love the look of this watch & thank you gaopa for putting up the phots.

I have a couple of autos and only one wrist, so a deadly accurate tough quartz in my collection makes a lot of sense.

I'm thinking GSG9 on a rubber strap ... I think it's gonna happen!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Dave, a GSG9 on rubber would be a nice choice. I'm a bracelet guy, but have worn my U1 SDR on the Sinn OEM rubber strap and like it.

Keep us posted, please. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Dave A (Mar 7, 2014)

Been in touch with Page & Cooper (London) who have given me the option of a GSG9 factory special with the standard UX face?
Still have the white second hand, but no military unit badge at the bottom.

Any opinions on this would be welcome as I am not sure - My gut instinct says keep it standard?

I think I will toss & turn on this tonight and decide tomorrow?


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

Dave A said:


> Been in touch with Page & Cooper (London) who have given me the option of a GSG9 factory special with the standard UX face?
> Still have the white second hand, but no military unit badge at the bottom.
> 
> Any opinions on this would be welcome as I am not sure - My gut instinct says keep it standard?
> ...


I considered the regular UX and GSG9, went with a regular UX because it didn't have the military unit badge. I'm not from Germany, didn't really care about having a German military badge on my watch. Nothing against them, just not for me. I already had a U1 SDR, so I was interested in the different crown position.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

I have a UXs and love it. A watch that I will never sell. Perfect grab and go, extremely tough finish and looks good on almost any strap. Mine currently has a bubble in the oil but it still runs great. Wears great on an isofrane strap.


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

Dave A said:


> Been in touch with Page & Cooper (London) who have given me the option of a GSG9 factory special with the standard UX face?
> Still have the white second hand, but no military unit badge at the bottom.
> 
> Any opinions on this would be welcome as I am not sure - My gut instinct says keep it standard?
> ...


The custom model you describe is exactly the UX I would want. Nothing against GSG 9 of course, but I prefer the plain dial and a white second hand would be great IMO.


----------



## myrr (Oct 1, 2009)

This can indeed be done through your AD : )


----------



## Willows (Mar 25, 2006)

Just wondering how you got on with your Sinn UX decision!


----------



## akitadog (Sep 3, 2009)

The Sinn UX SDR is easily the most accurate watch in my collection. This is to be expected as it is thermal compensated quartz. I love this watch for many other reasons as well. Personally I love the SDR version with the black bezel, Excellent dial face, and the tegimented solid steel bezel is very tough. Also l like the fact that is is oil filled and provides a huge viewing angle. Being oil filled and having to send it back to Germany for a battery and oil change may seem a pain, but looking at what I have spent on my mechanical Omega's etc for movement cleaning and lubrication, it is not too much different cost wise. At least you only need to send it back every 7 to 8 years. This is a watch that you can wear day in and day out for 7 to 8 years and never expect any problems. This is my favorite quartz watch, and I prefer quartz over mechanical watches mainly due to their accuracy and toughness.
As to the second hand bounce: Not a problem in my opinion. Barely noticeable most of the time, and my watch seems to have the second hand hit the markers spot on.

You would not regret buying one.

Regards,

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## Broadside (May 28, 2012)

Personally, i would hold out for a standard UX with the red seconds hand; I love that particular aesthetic on both my UX and U2 SDR.


----------



## Vincey (Jul 5, 2011)

Agree, I prefer the standard UX with the red second hand and like everyone else said, the bounce will not annoy you as, you wont be staring at the watch for that long (I assume). My watch only bounces between 40 sec and 50 sec, that too not always. No yellowing yet and just a great watch over all. Accurate and though as nails ! gets lots of attention. 

Ciao 
V


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

I also like the standard version, white second hand leaves me cold. And the bounce doesn't bother me a bit.


----------



## Streetboss (Mar 5, 2011)

I have the standard UX and am thrilled with it. The second hand on mine is red and I happen to like it because it opens the door for a Sinn leather strap with red accent stitching. I too read a lot about the bounce when I was deciding whether to buy mine or not. I took the chance and have found that I don't mind the bounce at all. I blame all the other UX owners on this forum for convincing me to buy with their great photos. This watch will never be flipped and I don't often say that. Jmho
Kevin


----------



## devoid (Jun 24, 2012)

I've been fortunate to be able to add some very nice watches to my small collection but my UX would be the last to go.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

myrr said:


> View attachment 2697594


those white hands are growing on me.


----------



## Deanster (Feb 5, 2008)

My UX is my go-to watch when I need to grab-and-go out of my watch box. Perfect size, perfect shape, LOVE the look of the oil-filled body, and being able to read it from very low angles. 

My only wish would be for better lume.


----------



## Timothy Patrick (Feb 9, 2006)

I've owned my UX for 8 and a half years and it's probably been 9 years since its birth date and the battery is virtually depleted now. Time for a filter, oil and lube.

Over all these years, I couldn't have asked for more out of an analog watch. Just pick it up and strap it on and go. I still, after all these years, get a kick out of the extreme angle readability, like a lithiograph. The clarity of design is still reassuring in the face of all my complicated looking time pieces. I never really noticed the second hand jumping thing that has been discussed here and elsewhere as I never really stare at the dial anymore, haven't for years.



















This is really an amazing watch that has visual characteristics that separates it from virtually all other comers. Very striking and unique.

Now, to get it to Frankfurt.


----------



## Willows (Mar 25, 2006)

It's amazing how good it looks after all those years! What a fantastic watch!


----------



## Jrsnow (Jun 18, 2013)

After selling my U2 a couple months ago, the UX has been calling to me. I'm definitely a mechanical watch person, and aside from my Suunto Ambit, haven't owned a quartz in many years. 

How do UX owners feel? Do most of you prefer quartz watches, or is the UX your "grab and go" watch in a collection of mechanicals? I love the idea and toughness of the UX, but just not sure how much it would be worn.


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a bunch of watches, all of which I really like and consider the best in their respective classes, but recently got a EZM2 (UX older brother). Great size, great dial, great readability, sick accuracy. Who cares if the electronics don't have the soul of a mechanical? I've been wearing it for more than a month and although the IWC and EZM1 still call occasionally, the EZM2 has been getting the consistent wrist time. Personally, I think the Sinn hydro - quartz watches are the best clean quartz designs ever made. Here it is during a night out.


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Jrsnow said:


> After selling my U2 a couple months ago, the UX has been calling to me. I'm definitely a mechanical watch person, and aside from my Suunto Ambit, haven't owned a quartz in many years.
> 
> How do UX owners feel? Do most of you prefer quartz watches, or is the UX your "grab and go" watch in a collection of mechanicals? I love the idea and toughness of the UX, but just not sure how much it would be worn.


I got over the "must be mechanical" thing quite a few years ago. Now, I buy what appeals most to me, regardless. I will admit to leaning towards mechanicals, generally, but a watch being quartz is not a deal killer in any way, any more. The UX is special though, and is very apparent by reading opinions of most that own them. For me it's one of the only watches I would keep, hands down. It's just that cool. The fact that it can sit for however long (rare) and be dead on accurate is a bonus. It's heavy, it's clunky, it's sexy like a battleship... Perfect.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

This.



Jrsnow said:


> is the UX your "grab and go" watch in a collection of mechanicals?


I flipped my U2 for a UX about six months ago, no regrets so far. As a fan of mechanicals I think U2 is "a bit nicer" watch than UX. Domed crystal has bigger effect than I anticipated and GMT-hand is a nice plus. If I had a smaller collection, U2 would still be in. With more automatics in collection I had trouble of keeping it running in my rotation, and sometimes had second thoughts using it as a true beater.

Finally ease of use weighed more, and so I got UX as my grab and go. No more worries about, durability, power reserve or accuracy.


----------



## Jrsnow (Jun 18, 2013)

I have other mechanicals with domed crystals, and another GMT function watch, so I'm not necessarily missing those after selling my U2. I am, however, missing owning a Sinn, even with my other "more prestigious" brands in the box, there's just something special about the German over-engineering of a Sinn. 

My U2 was the full-PVD version, and while in my 3 years of ownership the coating remained flawless without being too careful with the watch, I was reluctant to ever treat it like the full "beater" I had intended it as. This time around I want to go with the bare metal, fully tegimented version, as I know how durable and scratch resistant the Sinn heat treated steel is. I feel like it's a finish that would look great even after some abuse, and I don't have a solid, accurate quartz in my collection. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Sounds like UX would give more variety and "extra value" to your collection. At least for me it did that.

Maybe it doesn't get more wrist time, but it certainly is more "grab and go" and "beater" type of watch for me.



Jrsnow said:


> I don't have a solid, accurate quartz in my collection.


----------



## Jrsnow (Jun 18, 2013)

Had to scratch the itch.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Both are great. Loved staring at the UX dial. Currently have a U1 but miss the UX.


----------



## Jrsnow (Jun 18, 2013)

The oil fill is pretty awesome, it gives the watch a unique appearance, and the legibility is unreal. If I'm gonna have only one quartz in the collection, this one is it.


----------



## dmcutter (Apr 5, 2006)

I had a UX years ago. I've had my (2nd) U2 for probably 8 years now. The UX is piquing my interest again but I just don't know if it's different enough from the U2 to justify the purchase. Maybe the GSG9 or the SDR...


----------



## eagle1 (Nov 21, 2014)

Geof3 said:


> I got over the "must be mechanical" thing quite a few years ago. Now, I buy what appeals most to me, regardless. I will admit to leaning towards mechanicals, generally, but a watch being quartz is not a deal killer in any way, any more. The UX is special though, and is very apparent by reading opinions of most that own them. For me it's one of the only watches I would keep, hands down. It's just that cool. The fact that it can sit for however long (rare) and be dead on accurate is a bonus. It's heavy, it's clunky, it's sexy like a battleship... Perfect.


I'm with you on this... on all aspects. I too have heard this thing about the has to be mechanical and the amount of people that have turned their nose up at my Seamaster Quartz 2265 you wouldn't believe... but I bought the watch knowing how dependable quartz is despite the fact that many think they just stuck a cheap quartz movement in it... however the Omega 1538 movement isn't cheap at all! Great watch, accurate as hell, but more of a dress watch that you have be careful so as not to scratch it. Nice blue dial that everyone likes, solid but damn, the more I look at the UX the more I want it and the more the Omega sits in the box... so I've decided to sell the Omega and jump on the UX GSG9 S model. That's the NUTZ! Thanks everyone for the opinions and info.


----------



## Dave A (Mar 7, 2014)

Willows said:


> Just wondering how you got on with your Sinn UX decision!


First of all, thanks for all the positive comments and great photos ... nothing compares to real pics taken by their proud owners!

When I was looking back in January, I was unaware of the love letter winging it's way from the Inland Revenue demanding the contents of my bank account.

The first thing I did was ban myself from watch forums!

Anyhow, tax bill paid & plenty of work on, so back on track now.
I did think about the U212 SE, but not convinced by the totally black case & clasp, and the switch to a Sellita movement has left me a little cold too.

I think the U200 would be my perfect Sinn if it came in adult size.

It brings me back to the UX. I think I am going for the standard model on a rubber strap!
The convenience of a super accurate, tough quartz with great readability just makes so much sense.

I think it's Sinn's best looker too!


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

Dave A said:


> First of all, thanks for all the positive comments and great photos ... nothing compares to real pics taken by their proud owners!
> 
> When I was looking back in January, I was unaware of the love letter winging it's way from the Inland Revenue demanding the contents of my bank account.
> 
> ...


Good choice! The Hydro Sinn's are among the best quartz watches on the market today. Which I guess makes them among the best ever made.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Dave A said:


> First of all, thanks for all the positive comments and great photos ... nothing compares to real pics taken by their proud owners!
> 
> When I was looking back in January, I was unaware of the love letter winging it's way from the Inland Revenue demanding the contents of my bank account.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying anything that hasn't already been said but the UX is a FANTASTIC watch, just unique in so many ways. I had a UX S and I loved it but it was just too black for me (black bezel, black face, black body and black strap) and I stupidly sold it. I am working on remedying that poor decision with a standard UX on a strap.


----------



## the_Dentist (Dec 19, 2008)

Bigjamesdean said:


> Both are great. Loved staring at the UX dial. Currently have a U1 but miss the UX.


Strap brand name? thanks


----------



## NachtWatch (Nov 10, 2014)

the_Dentist said:


> Strap brand name? thanks


Deep Blue


----------



## Vincey (Jul 5, 2011)

Vincey said:


> Accurate and though as nails !


Smacked it against the door handle pretty hard and the little scratch above the date is what happened, I am sure some watches would have suffered a broken crystal with such an impact.

Ciao 
V


----------



## Dave A (Mar 7, 2014)

Well, 8 months on and still dithering over which Sinn to buy!

I'll be honest with you, the last 3 months I've been trying to convince myself I need a Sea Dweller?

Anyhow, just having a quick look at Sinn's again and BANG ... done it! (ain't that how it always happens?)

Funny thing is I have gone right back to the start and ordered a Vanilla U1 with a rubber strap.

I still love the idea of owning a UX, and am sure it will be next, but for now I'm just happy to have an actual Sinn watch heading my way.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Dave A said:


> Well, 8 months on and still dithering over which Sinn to buy!
> 
> I'll be honest with you, the last 3 months I've been trying to convince myself I need a Sea Dweller?
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your U1. Fine watch.


----------



## Dave A (Mar 7, 2014)

I am now the proud owner of a U1. 

A stunning watch that just lives up to all the hype, sits on the wrist so comfortably, and keeps 'em guessing if it cost 50 quid or £5000.

Many thanks to Neil at Chronomaster ... best price and service in the UK.

Quick question;

If I was to get a UX SDR with the bracelet, would the bezels and straps on the 2 watches be modular (swappable)?


----------



## safug (Feb 15, 2015)

Congratulations on your new watch.
Sinn UX and U1 bezels are interchangeable and so the strapes.
Let's see some photos.
Did you go for tagimented version?


----------



## Dave A (Mar 7, 2014)

Feels light & slim compared to the mighty Superocean.



I love the clear easy to read dial on the U1.



The strap and deployment I love on this thing, and despite cutting the strap loose it stays firmly in place.


----------



## Dave A (Mar 7, 2014)

safug said:


> Congratulations on your new watch.
> Sinn UX and U1 bezels are interchangeable and so the strapes.
> Let's see some photos.
> Did you go for tagimented version?


Standard U1 mate. I considered all the options but will consider tegimented on the UX.
The Sellita movement is +3s in its first 24 hours (better than the COSC 2824-2 in my Breitling was after 1 day) and I think it should throttle back nicely after a month or so.

Will enjoy the U1 for a few weeks & give my wallet time to stop sulking & then order the UX ... And the cost of both would still only buy half a Sea Dweller.


----------



## Dave A (Mar 7, 2014)

Had the U1 for 4 years now … doesn't time fly?

In that time I picked up an IWC, and a Rolex … but nothing for just over a year now!

The UX thing never went away, and is presently burning strong within.

Jura watches do a 10% voucher with a first order, but wouldn't honour it when I enquired about a Grand Seiko Diver last year.

So I'm considering having one beamed down from the Mothership, which would come out slightly dearer at just over £2000 earth credits with shipping from Germany.
My reason for this would be in hope of getting one with a fresh battery, and possibly going tegimented & picking up a bracelet for the U1.

Any experience of dealing with Sinn direct would be really useful - Thanks!


----------



## Dave A (Mar 7, 2014)

…. U1 has been faultless and still unmarked by the way!


----------



## GotSprings (May 2, 2019)

When I was in Mexico I visited the Sinn website. As soon as I clicked on a watch it having me pricing and listed shipping dates and rates for Germany / rest of the world.

Seemed pretty quick from listings.


----------



## Dave A (Mar 7, 2014)

GotSprings said:


> When I was in Mexico I visited the Sinn website. As soon as I clicked on a watch it having me pricing and listed shipping dates and rates for Germany / rest of the world.
> 
> Seemed pretty quick from listings.


I could have one in a couple of days for 20 quid less from the place the U1 came from - I just don't like the thought of getting one that could have been made last year.
I'm sure we have all seen kinetics in shop windows that have come to the end of their 6 months power reserve and stopped.
Not too sure why buying direct from the factory should cost the same as RRP, and 50 Euro postage is just plain old mean given they are taking the retailers share.
With the heartbreak of waving it off to war from the dockside for an unknown length of time &#8230; I just want the full 7 years.

I saw the 250 euro tegimented upgrade for the case, but couldn't find a separate bracelet (plain or tegimented) anywhere on the website.


----------



## Dave A (Mar 7, 2014)

It's only been 4 and a half years … but I've finally done it!
Came like a bolt out of the blue, like all my decisions.

It's coming directly from Germany via Jura Watches, so nice and new with a 10% discount.

Should have in about 3 weeks. Can't wait as it's my first purchase in over a year.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

I bought a (new to me) one of these today. It's a bit of a sword of Damocles on the battery change!

Nice watch though, and even the wife said she liked it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

The battery change isn’t a big deal at all. My UX lasted almost 8 years. Sent it to Germany, it was back in about 8 weeks. No worries. The service was less $$ than a full higher level mech service even with shipping... great watch.


----------



## Dave A (Mar 7, 2014)

berni29 said:


> HiI bought a (new to me) one of these today. It's a bit of a sword of Damocles on the battery change!
> 
> Nice watch though, and even the wife said she liked it!


I so nearly went with the GSG9, but stuck with a standard bracelet version in the end.
Sinn rubber straps are the best in my opinion, and plan to swap over the steel to the U1 and wear the UX on a worn band for work.



Geof3 said:


> The battery change isn't a big deal at all. My UX lasted almost 8 years. Sent it to Germany, it was back in about 8 weeks. No worries. The service was less $$ than a full higher level mech service even with shipping... great watch.


It seems like an eternity since I started this thread!
Had I started it having bought one, going by your experience, I would still have over 3 years left in the battery.

A couple of big purchases have got in the way since I got the U1 back in 2015 .. but I'm right back on track.

There really is nothing else I crave like the UX (except the Big Pilot) at the moment .. and it's on it's way at last!

Will post up a couple of pics once she arrives safely from Frankfurt.


----------



## Dave A (Mar 7, 2014)

Duplicate post.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi,

Just as a follow up I emailed Sinn and they said the watch was from June 2009.

So hopefully the battery will last 2-3 years more at least

Does anyone know when they moved to using the latest oil type? I'm wondering if the watch would have been one of the ones that suffered from the yellowing of the hands?

Many thanks

Berni



berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> I bought a (new to me) one of these today. It's a bit of a sword of Damocles on the battery change!
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GotSprings (May 2, 2019)

Berni29

DeskDivers.com - The Sinn Einsatzzeitmesser 2 (EZM2)

"Sinn experimented with a number of different types and grades of oil and now utilises a formula that does not cause problems with the luminous paint on the dials, as this was an issue with early models. All battery changes from 2007 use the new oil."

Maybe this is the same???


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

Thank you very much for posting that link. 

Yes the section about the oil must also apply to my UX also.

A good informative read!

Berni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GotSprings (May 2, 2019)

berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you very much for posting that link.
> 
> ...


No Problem...

My built in 2000, Serviced in 2009, and serviced again in 2017 EZM2, arrived NEW TO ME last week on Friday. So this stuff is still fresh for me.


----------



## Dave A (Mar 7, 2014)

GotSprings said:


> No Problem...
> 
> My built in 2000, Serviced in 2009, and serviced again in 2017 EZM2, arrived NEW TO ME last week on Friday. So this stuff is still fresh for me.


It may well have spent a while in a drawer with a flat battery at times - But that is some very acceptable service intervals none the less.

Having a couple of Seiko Kinetics means I never actually turned my back on quartz, but I have been hankering after a quality quartz for a couple of years now.
I have swayed between Breitling and Grand Seiko &#8230; but the UX was always going to win truth be told.


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Mine was an early one and did have discolored lume. Sinn replaced the dial and hands at no charge even though the warranty was very much expired.


----------



## Dave A (Mar 7, 2014)

Got it at last!



I will wear it for a week, find an alternative to Photobucket & post up some decent pics with my thoughts.


----------



## Tongdaeng (Nov 13, 2009)

Dave A said:


> Got it at last!
> 
> 
> 
> I will wear it for a week, find an alternative to Photobucket & post up some decent pics with my thoughts.


Congrats! Awesome watch and though I've never been crazy about quartz in general, there are a few notable exceptions due to their history, uniqueness, accurate and high quality movements. GS and Seiko Tuna are definitely on the list, and of course the Sinn UX. I tried one on for the first time at an AD last month - was very hard to walk out without it on my wrist... But it may be hard to resist for long...!


----------



## Dave A (Mar 7, 2014)

Tongdaeng said:


> Congrats! Awesome watch and though I've never been crazy about quartz in general, there are a few notable exceptions due to their history, uniqueness, accurate and high quality movements. GS and Seiko Tuna are definitely on the list, and of course the Sinn UX. I tried one on for the first time at an AD last month - was very hard to walk out without it on my wrist... But it may be hard to resist for long...!


There is something very special about the UX, and being quartz seems to add to that somehow?


----------



## Tongdaeng (Nov 13, 2009)

Dave A said:


> Tongdaeng said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats! Awesome watch and though I've never been crazy about quartz in general, there are a few notable exceptions due to their history, uniqueness, accurate and high quality movements. GS and Seiko Tuna are definitely on the list, and of course the Sinn UX. I tried one on for the first time at an AD last month - was very hard to walk out without it on my wrist... But it may be hard to resist for long...!
> ...


I agree - let's face it, most people looking for a watch purely for function and accuracy would go with a quartz (or I suppose a smart watch these days). I don't dive (despite my proclivity for dive watches - hey, I'm a hardcore snorkeler...!) but my friends who do dive seem to favor quartz. In this vein, I certainly admire and respect a nicely over-engineered quartz watch for diving, and the oil-filled case it just plain cool.

The fact that it has to be sent to Germany for servicing doesn't bother me - the lifespan of the battery is very high, which helps. With my GS Spring Drive I have the same issue - an amazing, unique movement that requires special care and feeding. Just part of the price of admission but in the long run I think it's worth it.


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

The UX is a great choice. I like that it's much thinner than the U1 and U2 models, and quartz is no issue in my opinion. My U2 would get much more wrist time if it were similar thickness to the UX you chose. Sold my U1 for similar reason.


----------



## Dave A (Mar 7, 2014)

Just an update;

Had the UX for 8 months now & worn it pretty much every day.
It was a long time coming, and a U1, IWC and Rolex getting in the way didn't help.
But once it did come (direct from Germany so factory fresh) I was over the moon knowing I had 7 years of precision before new battery required.

I set the time when the clocks went back last Autumn, set the date on the short months & re-set the time when the clocks went forward at the end of March - That's it.

This morning I woke up, looked at the time and the watch had stopped in the early hours?
I pulled the crown and spun the hands in both directions, spun the date & generally messed with it for a couple of minutes.
The more I messed, the spongier the crown became to the point where the time set wasn't engaging properly and the hands slipping.

So here we are at the start of a minimum 3 week lockdown in the middle of a global pandemic.
No doubt Sinn's renowned lousy turnaround time has been upgraded from months to years, and I reckon I'll do well to see it again this year to be honest?

I can't tell you how bummed out I am about this. It took me years to convince myself to buy a £2000 quartz watch.
It was a cracker … absolute dead on time keeper, no bubble and very minimal bounce.
I must have told at least 100 people to get one, everyone was impressed with the legibility … although most shook their head and walked off when asking "how much"?

Still, it's all a bit trivial in the grand scheme of things, and it just means the mighty U1 comes out for an extended tour of duty … so can't complain really!

Stay safe everyone,

Dave


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

That's a real bummer Dave. Sounds like you have "adequate" back-up, but I feel your pain with respect to the long wait. I sent my U2 for a servicing (to an authorized shop in the States). Although they had sent a lot of people home, they had a small staff coming in to do servicing. In my case, I needed a new second hand, which was only available from Germany. Since Sinn had gone into shutdown, the wait was going to be an unknown. I opted for one (white instead of red/white) which they had on hand. Turn around was almost immediate. Until I saw pictures of the watch with a white second hand, I thought I was going to be in for a very long haul. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Dave A (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks duc!

I phoned the shop earlier which was transferred to customer services working from home.
I was basically told what I already knew, that whether sat in my safe or theirs, it wasn't going anywhere in the next month or so

I'm not too sure how I could have looked after this watch any more than I have - It is unmarked.
To die in it's sleep like that is bordering on pathetic given the claimed technology and price point.

I have Seiko kinetics that get tossed in with the washing up for a good clean, and my old BFK has been zipped in a pocket and put through the washing machine on more than one occasion.

This is the most expensive quartz I ever bought X5, and the only watch at any price that has ever simply stopped.

I still love Sinn, and just trying to find a contact email on their website this morning had me fawning over their products - But how this is dealt with, and over how long will be the real test of my loyalty to the brand.


----------



## Willows (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Dave A, 

Sorry to hear you've had trouble with your Sinn UX. I had a similar issue with mine a few years ago; the watch just stopped working! The second's hand was stuck in position, jumping ever so slightly in the one spot. It was like the whole movement had seized. I was so annoyed because I had sold other watches to go for the UX, to have peace of mind with accuracy and reliability. 

I was told it would take up to 4 months for repair, but I think it ended up taking only about six weeks. Repairs under warranty like this take priority over standard servicing - under normal circumstances, of course!

If you don't mind me asking, did you purchase directly from Sinn or through an AD?

I hope you can get the watch sent to Sinn soon, and hopefully, they get your watch fixed ASAP!


----------



## Dave A (Mar 7, 2014)

Willows said:


> Hi Dave A,
> 
> Sorry to hear you've had trouble with your Sinn UX. I had a similar issue with mine a few years ago; the watch just stopped working! The second's hand was stuck in position, jumping ever so slightly in the one spot. It was like the whole movement had seized. I was so annoyed because I had sold other watches to go for the UX, to have peace of mind with accuracy and reliability.
> 
> ...


I ordered it through Jura Watches, paid in full & waited about a month for them to get one in stock.
I also thought I could detect mine pulsing ever so slighty on it's eternal 02.38am resting place.
Thinking back, there was a morning last year when I noticed it was a few minutes slow, and just put it down to being clumsy setting the date the day before?

It's now sat in my safe doing nothing until I can get it back to Jura Watches for them to send back to Frankfurt.
What with their backlog, DHL's, and not to mention Sinn, I hate to think when I may see it again?

I have decided to send it with the rubber strap off my U1, and ask for a new strap and tegimented clasp. The bracelet will be going on the U1.
For me the rubber is the superior setup - Superb actually! The bracelet never quite delivered, but I am spoiled by other brands.

To be honest, however the stops are pulled to achieve customer satisfaction (nothing in nearly a week) the UX has lost all kudos now. 
It has managed to do what no 25 quid Swatch, £100 Casio, or £300 Seiko has ever done &#8230; Break!
The fact it has happened to you as well means there is a fault they are aware of.
I can only advise German GSG9 department to issue forces with a G-Shock if reliability is of paramount importance.

Hopefully get the ball rolling in the next month and will feel a bit better when it's at least in Frankfurt.


----------



## vicbastige (Feb 19, 2008)

Dave, 

Stinks when you have high expectations, pay a load of loot, WAIT for the piece and then this happens. That said, a watch is a manmade, mechanical thing. Unfortunately, these things happen with even the best manmade things. They will fix your UX and you will have a great experience. How do I know? First, the UX has a very good reputation on balance. I have had two of the for over 12 years total with remarkable service! On the spot accurate months out and the handy nature of always being on time even after sitting in the box for weeks. Also I'm quite taken by the looks and readability.

hang in there. I'm sure there are great times ahead for you and your UX.


----------



## Dave A (Mar 7, 2014)

vicbastige said:


> hang in there. I'm sure there are great times ahead for you and your UX.


Yes, I'm sure you are right!

Looking on the positive side it will probably come with a new battery, which resets the timer to 7 again.

I did get it out yesterday for a twiddle and tap &#8230; DEAD!

It's just the timing of it all that frustrates me - You couldn't get odds at the bookies of your newish ultimate tool watch letting go during a once in a lifetime global shutdown.

But thanks for your wise words of reassurance.


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Yep sometimes there is a dud here and there. My UX, and every Sinn I've owned over the years has been bombproof. Get it sorted (sucks) and you'll be happy! Great watch!


----------



## Dave A (Mar 7, 2014)

A week of toing & froing has finally got me a Royal Mail Tracked Returns label to print off and send the UX back to the shop.
I was happy to take it personally, but the offer was declined.
It was confirmed that the Sinn repair centre was now open after the long shutdown.
I'll get it sent tomorrow, and they should receive it Monday!

I'm going to take a stab at September before I see it again … I really can't see me getting it back before then!


----------



## Dave A (Mar 7, 2014)

My UX is now back on wrist & working again just fine.
The shop emailed me on Monday, and sent it out yesterday.
So, 3 months since it stopped, and 2 months after I sent it back. Gotta be happy with that under the present circumstances.
No details of why it stopped, or if they put a new battery in at the same time ... but I'm happy with Sinn's turnaround time.


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is my review of my UX GSG9 *




*


----------



## Dave A (Mar 7, 2014)

bazza,
I had to rush home yesterday as mine had been dumped in the porch by too by Royal Mail.
Totally agree about the clasp, just not good enough given the price.
Mine is getting the rubber strap with tegimented clasp, which in my humble opinion is the far superior setup.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------

